# Ugh Dissapointment.



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I've been misting and feeding atleast 3x a day (usually 4-5x times a day for misting) my 1.3 group of year old R. Ventrimaculatus like this for a month and they still haven't laid a single egg  The mail is constantly calling and the females look big but still! The tank is actually very well planted (will attach a photo in a moment) and they have 3 bromeliads and 3 film cans. Any pep talk or advice would be apreciated. My Christmas wish was that they would have breed by now  Way to Dissapointment Santa.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Well don't worry I'm sure they will surprise you.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

Are your room temps considerably lower now than they were in the spring/summer months? Most of my Ranitomeya take a break over most of the winter because my room temperatures drop much, much lower. You may want to use the cooler months as your dry period before you pump the mistings up come springtime.

-Pat


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I know this is probably not what you want to hear... but you may want to try giving them a bit of a break. A lot of times if you back off the misting for a few weeks when you start back up you'll get some action.

So maybe try just misting once a day or once every other day to simulate a bit of a dry season. Just make sure you maintain enough humidity to keep them healthy. The frogs will more than likely become a bit more reclusive during this time, so be prepared for that.

After a few weeks crank the misting back up to a few times a day and see what happens.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

My experience with a small group of vents was to place film cans horizontally, tilted back slightly so water can collect. They seem to prefer laying in water filled vessels like this.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

patm said:


> Are your room temps considerably lower now than they were in the spring/summer months? Most of my Ranitomeya take a break over most of the winter because my room temperatures drop much, much lower. You may want to use the cooler months as your dry period before you pump the mistings up come springtime.
> 
> -Pat


Actually the temperature is HIGHER because my frogs are in the closet and during the winter the heat from the chimney (which runs through my closet) heats up the air to 75ish. 



carola1155 said:


> I know this is probably not what you want to hear... but you may want to try giving them a bit of a break. A lot of times if you back off the misting for a few weeks when you start back up you'll get some action.
> 
> So maybe try just misting once a day or once every other day to simulate a bit of a dry season. Just make sure you maintain enough humidity to keep them healthy. The frogs will more than likely become a bit more reclusive during this time, so be prepared for that.
> 
> After a few weeks crank the misting back up to a few times a day and see what happens.


I could try that. Oh and they are in a 29 gallon vert. I was wondering if maybe that's TOO big, they all come out often but could it be it's too for them to find each other? Silly idea but let me you know what you think!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Tinctoc said:


> My experience with a small group of vents was to place film cans horizontally, tilted back slightly so water can collect. They seem to prefer laying in water filled vessels like this.


All of their film cans are filled with plenty of water and so are all the bromeliad axils.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Here's a picture of their tank I hope it's planted enough, there's still alot of growing to be done though.

EDIT: Yes there is leaf litter, lots of it, but because I mist so much it is darker and breaks down faster.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Leave them alone for awhile, and I'm sure they'll surprise you. IME, vents are pretty picky about water quality - try changing the water in the film cans a few times a week.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Will do! I never thought about that I haven't changed them for two weeks!


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Try what Zach said--It's surprising how picky my vents can be about clean water in the film canisters. I will change the water and I will check back in a few hours and there will be a clutch. It seems like they were waiting for someone to put clean water in there!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

GASP! Okay I replaced it last night I'm going to go check if they laid!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Your viv is quite moist and well planted.


----------



## koldshot (Jan 21, 2010)

light cycle? Mine is 12hrs


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I think you should reduce the amount your misting. Frogs will bred in w/e temps, humidity, and any other numerous conditions. Just mist once in the morning and once in the night. I think people worry way to much. I did nothing and both my imitators and tincs bred like mad without changing their conditions.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

12 hours.

I'll just wait it out and hopefully in time they will. If you see anything else that should be adjusted let me know. Thanks.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I would suggest as others have to dry them out for a month and mist only when necessary. Also, supplement with vit A and maybe folic acid. Some have said this stimulated breeding for them. I had a 2.2 in a ten gallon vert and they would literally lay clutches on top of clutches. I had 15 film cans in there all with good clutches and tadpoles in them.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

How often do you supplement vitamin A? I've been giving it once a month... But it's not specifically vitamin A it's a Repashy product, I think Herptivite?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

GUYS!

Things I did! I did a dry period for a little less than a month, misted probably once every 3 days and fed every 3 days, then started misting and feeding heavier 2x a day starting a week ago, and fed vitamin A once or twice a week, and today when I was cleaning out the film canister (by squirting water in it) and I saw an egg fall out! AH!~ SO I pulled the canister out and got 6 in total! They had white yolks and then the black tadpole looking embryo was black! They weren't that far along, they kinda just look like C's. BUT STILL! AH! I hope they're okay, I'll post pics of them and do some research! Thanks guys!

After looking at the Egg Care Sheet sticky, looks like they're 5-6 days old!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats!!!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

big grats on the eggs. And another thing regardless of breeding or not. that is one nice 29g vert you have there!


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I tried taking pictures but they were all blurry!  

But it shouldn't be long now until they hatch! They have visible eyes, and they're tails are nicely formed, and they're absorbing their yolks!  !!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Heh, maybe they finally laid because they sensed that you were giving them less attention -- so maybe they thought they could sneak some eggs past you !


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I think that's absolutely right!


----------

